# Scusa il ritardo vs. scusa per il/del ritardo



## Arnoldas

Buona sera, cari amici! Come è più corretto: "scusa il ritardo" (lo so che il verbo "scusare" è transitivo) oppure "scusa per il/del ritardo"? Grazie.


----------



## Starless74

Buonasera, Arnoldas
Le forme sono entrambe corrette.
 *Treccani - scusare* (sezione _*b.*_)


----------



## Arnoldas

Caro Starless, in Treccani con "per" ci sono dei esempi solo con il riflessivo "scusarsi" (scusarsi per il ritardo/ disturbo ecc.) però con il transitivo "scusare" ho trovato degli esempi "scusare il ritardo/ disturbo ecc.) e perciò volevo sapere se è corretto usare "scusare" (trans.) con "per" (scusare per il ritardo).


----------



## Starless74

Arnoldas said:


> Caro Starless, in Treccani con "per" ci sono dei esempi solo con il riflessivo "scusarsi" (scusarsi per il ritardo/ disturbo ecc.) però con il transitivo "scusare" ho trovato degli esempi "scusare il ritardo/ disturbo ecc.) e perciò volevo sapere se è corretto usare "scusare" (trans.) con "per" (scusare per il ritardo).


Sì, è corretto.
Il paragrafo Treccani cui mi riferivo nel link è questo:
*b.* Giustificare in tutto o in parte *un’azione* per la quale possono essere mossi addebiti o accuse: _niente può s. il suo comportamento_; _la timidezza non basta a s. il tuo mutismo_; _non è possibile s. queste mancanze di riguardo considerandole distrazioni_. Per estensione, specialmente in formule di cortesia, perdonare: _scusami_,_ non l’ho fatto apposta_; _*scusi il disturbo*_; _*scusate il mio ritardo*_; _accomodati_,_ e *scusa il disordine*_; ​


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti,

secondo me si può capire meglio la correttezza di entrambe le forme se si fa caso a quanto segue:

Scusa (verbo) il ritardo (compl. oggetto) = scusare è intransitivo

Scusa per il ritardo = [ti chiedo - sottinteso] scusa (scusa qui non è verbo, potresti sostituirlo con "perdono") per il ritardo

EDIT: almeno....così l'ho sempre vista io, magari NON è corretto.....vediamo chi è più esperto di me cosa dice in merito!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Da come la vedo io scusare è comunque transitivo ma può avere come oggetto o la persona o l'evento scusato.
"Scusa per il ritardo" equivale a "Scusami per il ritardo" e ha la persona "colpevole" come oggetto.
"Scusa il ritardo" invece ha come oggetto "ritardo", ovvero la "colpa" da perdonare.


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> Scusa (verbo) il ritardo (compl. oggetto) = scusare è *intransitivo*


Veramente è *transitivo*, essendo "il ritardo" complemento oggetto.


----------



## Francesco94

Secondo me, entrambe le forme sono corrette.

Il Dizionario Hoepli riporta due esempi interessanti, di cui uno mostra come la preposizione _per/di_ è usata quando il verbo "scusare" è riflessivo; il primo esempio invece mostra come l'oggetto non sia la persona ma l'evento (verbo transitivo).


> *A v.tr.
> 2.* Giustificare un'azione o un comportamento ritenuto scorretto o colpevole: _s. un tradimento, un atto irresponsabile_; _scusate il ritardo_
> [...]
> *B v.rifl. *scusàrsi
> Giustificarsi, chiedere scusa, perdono: _scusarsi per il ritardo, per il disturbo, per il contrattempo_; _scusarsi con un amico_; _non so come scusarmi con te_



Senza dubbio - almeno per me - troverei ridondante l'uso della forma riflessiva con annesso un complemento oggetto (sebbene si potrebbe parlare di "dativo di possesso" ma non voglio andare fuori tema).

Francesco94


----------



## Arnoldas

Salve Francesco! Se ho capito bene la forma più corretta con "per/di" (nonostante che sia ridondante) deve essere quella riflessiva e cioè "scusarsi per il/del disturbo/ritardo" ecc. Sì?


----------



## Francesco94

Possono essere usate entrambe le costruzioni. È una scelta personale.

Ciò che trovo ridondante sarebbe "Mi scuso per il ritardo".


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie Francesco, grazie cari amici per le vostre cortesi risposte! Buona giornata a tutti. 🤗


----------



## Mary49

Francesco94 said:


> Il Dizionario Hoepli riporta due esempi interessanti, di cui uno mostra come la preposizione _per/di_ è usata quando il verbo "scusare" è riflessivo; il primo esempio invece mostra come l'oggetto non sia la persona ma l'evento (verbo transitivo).





Francesco94 said:


> Ciò che trovo ridondante sarebbe "Mi scuso per il ritardo".


Ciao,
 hai citato il Dizionario Hoepli che dice: *"B v.rifl. *scusàrsi  Giustificarsi, chiedere scusa, perdono: _scusarsi per il ritardo_ " e poi dici che "Mi scuso per il ritardo" è ridondante. Non capisco...


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> troverei ridondante l'uso della_ forma riflessiva con annesso un complemento oggetto_


  Fai un esempio per favore.
Oppure volevi scrivere 'troverei errato'?



Francesco94 said:


> Ciò che trovo ridondante sarebbe "Mi scuso per il ritardo".


Io non trovo questa espressione ridondante, semmai leggermente più cerimoniosa del disinvolto/colloquiale _Scusa(te) il ritardo._
Scusa, ma non capisco neppure quale sarebbe il ''dativo di possesso''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A rigor di logica dovrebbe essere:
*mi* scuso per il ritardo;  *chiedo* scusa per il ritardo o *scusi/a il ritardo *. _Scusa /i per il ritardo_ parrebbe un'espressione agrammaticale seppur diffusissima. A meno che non si riconosca che il verbo scusare può essere tanto transitivo quanto intransitivo, come fa questo dizionario in rete:
DIZIONARIO ITALIANO OLIVETTI


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> _Scusa /i per il ritardo_ parrebbe un'espressione agrammaticale seppur diffusissima. A meno che non si riconosca che il verbo scusare può essere tanto transitivo quanto intransitivo,


Effettivamente in questa espressione ''scusare'' è usato intransitivamente (a meno che non si voglia intendere 'scusa' come ellittico, cioè con un pronome sottinteso: scusa_mi_).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ciao Staless 74,
non mi pare che almeno il Treccani in rete avvalori ciò che hai affermato; si parla di:
scusare qualcosa - non basta scusare il suo mutismo; non è possibile scusare queste mancanze, ecc.
scusarsi per qualcosa - scusarsi per il ritardo, scusarsi per il disturbo.
Ora mi aspetta una giornata impegnativa, ci riaggiorniamo stasera.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> (a meno che non si voglia intendere 'scusa' come ellittico, cioè con un pronome sottinteso: scusa_mi_).


credo che l'uso improprio = intransitivo sia invalso per "somiglianza" dall'analoga frase con _scusa_ complemento oggetto:
ti chiedo scusa per...  scusa per...  scusate per...
se al singolare "scusa per..." potrebbe ancora sottintendere un "ti chiedo" ecc, "scusate per..." invece non ha appigli.

È come se "scusa", "scusi", "scusate" ecc. venissero pensati alla stregua di "auguri /felicitazioni/complmenti/condoglianze *per*..."


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> "scusate per..." non ha appigli


Be', veramente la mia ''ipotesi ellittica'' fornirebbe un appiglio: _scusate(mi) per il ritardo._


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Be', veramente la mia ''ipotesi ellittica'' fornirebbe un appiglio: _scusate(mi) per il ritardo._


sì, certo


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Ciao Staless 74,
> non mi pare che almeno il Treccani in rete avvalori ciò che hai affermato;


Hai ragione, non so cosa mi avesse preso ieri... oggi in #17 ho affermato l'esatto contrario (cioè la tua stessa linea)


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Veramente è *transitivo*, essendo "il ritardo" complemento oggetto.



Si scusami, ho scritto di fretta e ho sbagliato, ovviamente intendevo transitivo!!!


----------



## Francesco94

Chiedo scusa per la contraddizione nel mio intervento precedente. Non so perché abbia scritto quell'ultima frase.
Ciò che ribadisco - almeno per me e soprattutto per non confondere le idee a chi ha inserito la domanda - è che entrambe le forme sono corrette.

• _Mi scuso per il ritardo _
• _Scusate il ritardo _

Forse ciò che trovavo errato è la costruzione _"Scusatemi il ritardo" _forse perché in questo caso non è una costruzione sintattica corretta (dovete scusare me stesso oppure il complemento oggetto è "il ritardo"?!); ecco forse perché citavo il dativo di possesso (al fine di non uscire fuori tema il dativo di possesso in poche parole non è nient'altro che il clitico con la funzione di aggettivo possessivo "Scusate il MIO ritardo"). Ecco ciò che intendevo ed ho fornito anche l'esempio.

Comunque sia, cercherò di far più attenzione prima di inserire un intervento ed/o essere più chiaro e diretto nell'esprimere il mio pensiero. 

Grazie per la pazienza.


----------

